# 2015 Chevy Colorado...Early but need ides.



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok so I traded in my WRX for this truck and as always I'm looking to upgrade the stereo. I have pretty much everything that I took out of the WRX and I'm still debating on how much of it, if any I want to use. I sure could use some help and opinions on what to do. 

Equipment available:
Audiocontrol LC2i
PPI deq8
(2) PPI 900.4s
PPI 1000.1
Morel 6" mids
Morel integra 402 point sources


First thing is the sub setup, as you can see in the pics, I don't have much room at all.

First option, I'm thinking about maybe doing 6.5" or 8" subs ported firing towards the front windshield with some grilles to protect the subs. 

2nd would be a couple of slim subs down firing under the rear seat. 

Next problem is the frontstage. I'm not sure if I can fit the Morel integra 402s in the dash, if not, than I might have to just do a 2 way frontstage with the tweeters in the dash. I don't really want to put too many holes in this car yet. The front doors hold 6x9s and I might be able to get away with fitting my Morel 6" mids and a small 3" mid on the same baffle in the doors and throw the tweet in the dash for a 3way. Any suggestions? 

Finally mounting the amps, processor, and LOC.
The audiocontrol I'll have to install for the preouts. It will be ran off the front speaker level outs of the stock hu. The rear speakers will stay running off the factory hu for rear fill and I'll just turn the fader to the front if I want it off. 

PPI amps barely fit under the seats or behind one side of the rear seats. I think I can fit two amps behind the rear seats. I might just have to go with a 6ch amp and sub amp or 2 5ch amps if I go with just a two way frontstage. 

Here's some pics of what I'm working with. 









































































































Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

The pics of the amp is the sub amp which is a little bigger than the 4ch amps. 








Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice truck nice gear should be fun !


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

Custom passenger side under glovebox enclosure with a 10


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

use two 900.4 amps or one and the 1000.1 and go 2 way active, but sell the morel 4 coaxials and get a 3 widebander or the illusion cx3 which would be easier to fit.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

You could build dash pods for the morel point source, that way you can still use them in an ideal location without hacking anything up.

Are you willing to hack apart that whole plastic piece that sits under the rear seats? If you are you could probably get a shallow 12 or two in there, something like the Stereo Integrity MkIV.

Nice truck, I wish I had waited, I bought the last body style Colorado and hated it quite soon after buying it.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

optimaprime said:


> Nice truck nice gear should be fun !


Thanks. Car audio is never fun! Lol


ndm said:


> Custom passenger side under glovebox enclosure with a 10


I'll have to see how much room I have there but that's definitely an idea. 


Lycancatt said:


> use two 900.4 amps or one and the 1000.1 and go 2 way active, but sell the morel 4 coaxials and get a 3 widebander or the illusion cx3 which would be easier to fit.


Those illusions are pretty expensive but would be an awesome option. If I ran a 3" wideband in the dash I think I would add a tweeter in the sail panels. I had good success with a wide band in my wrx in the dash but when I added a tweeter I could definitely hear just how much treble I was really missing.



jnchantler said:


> You could build dash pods for the morel point source, that way you can still use them in an ideal location without hacking anything up.
> 
> Are you willing to hack apart that whole plastic piece that sits under the rear seats? If you are you could probably get a shallow 12 or two in there, something like the Stereo Integrity MkIV.
> 
> Nice truck, I wish I had waited, I bought the last body style Colorado and hated it quite soon after buying it.


I'm willing to cut apart some of the plastic in the dash as long as the stock grilles still work and nothing can be seen. 
The plastic under the rear seats will all be removed and now that it's getting a little cooler outside I'll pull it apart and see how much room I actually have with all the plastic removed. 

So far I'm really happy with the truck, made it all the way to Vegas on one tank averaging 28mpg which was nice. I sure do miss the handling and speed of the WRX though. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

28mpg! wow. I'm liking the Colorado even more now. Been lusting over a z71 that has been in my work parking lot


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Brian_smith06 said:


> 28mpg! wow. I'm liking the Colorado even more now. Been lusting over a z71 that has been in my work parking lot


I'm pretty happy with it so far. Once I get my taxes in I'll probably do a small lift on it with bigger tires.

So I'm really liking the new Sundown SD-3 subs. I'll see if this next week I can tear apart the back and see what kind of room I actually have. I'm thinking I might be able to do 2 10's or a single 12" downfiring with the space that they require. 

I have another crazy idea brewing. A single SD-3 8" in the passenger footwell. Run it to about 125-150hz and let the door speakers take over from there. The 10's or single 12 under the rear seat will be able to be turned down with a bass knob. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

So I got a few new amps today. Arc audio xdi1200.6 and xdi1100.1, I got a great deal on them. Here's a little comparison with the PPI 900.4. 

Still debating on going 2way or 3way active frontstage and whether I want to do a single 10 in a fiberglass enclosure in the passenger footwell or maybe 2 10" shallow mount subs under the rear seats. 

































Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Getting closer! Just need to get some wiring, deadening for the doors, prefab underseat box, and the hybrid audio imagine 6x9s should get here sometime next week. Here's a link to the box I'll be using and I do have both dayton subs already. They fit the specs of the box perfectly although I will get some polyfill also. 

http://subthump.com/product_info.php?products_id=514



























Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

So I've gotten a few things installed and I've had some set backs...as usual.

The rockford 3sixty.3 I traded for was bad and blew my tweeters and surprisingly the person I traded with hasn't been on the forums (caco) for about 2 months now...whatever. 

Anyway, I had the shop take a few pics of the install. So far it's just the 6x9's and tweeters, sound deadening on the doors, wiring, and installation of both amps. 

Later this week I'll have the replacement tweeters installed, mini-dsp and controller installed, raamaudio ensolite and fast rings applied to the doors and rear wall, mdf baffles for the 6x9's (factory plastic baffle comes too far out and the speaker hits the factory grille when played loudly), and finally once the box for the subs come in those will be installed as well. Here's a few install pics but I'll get some more detailed pics on Monday or tuesday. 










































































Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I did have them run two sets of speaker wires to the doors as well just in case I decide to go with a 3way setup later on. Tweeters would be in the sails and mids in the dash location. 

I'm also loving how well deadened this vehicle it from the factory. It's very quiet inside the cabin. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice work! I probably would have just ran the 6 channel with 2 way and single sub. Yours should definitely sound really nice when its done. I'm looking at a new Tacoma Access cab so i feel you on the space issue. Looking at the JL Fix 82 and maybe Gladen 5 channel and Morel comps with TW1 or TW3 sub.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Nice work! I probably would have just ran the 6 channel with 2 way and single sub. Yours should definitely sound really nice when its done. I'm looking at a new Tacoma Access cab so i feel you on the space issue. Looking at the JL Fix 82 and maybe Gladen 5 channel and Morel comps with TW1 or TW3 sub.


Yeah, that was my original plan but in the end I decided to go with more flexibility knowing that I'd most likely want more bass and probably go with a 3way active frontstage down the line. I was looking at the Tacoma too but it's just a little smaller than the Colorado, wasn't as quiet and comfortable, and didn't have as much power. They'll probably have more options for the Tacoma as far as prefab boxes just because they sell so well. 










Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Got some more sound deadening done, added some mdf baffles and fast rings. I don't have any resonance or vibration issues. The doors were already solid so this was just added security. I really enjoy how quiet this trucks interior is. 



















































Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

So originally we had the front and rear speaker level outs going to the processor but the chimes etc were way too loud, even when I turned all those down through the settings. So we ended up only running the front level outs to the processor plus it allowed me to keep my rear speakers with fader control. It also fixed the issue with the loud chimes. 

The 0/1g was ran through the firewall and fuse holder added near the battery.


































The dash speaker pods are about 4" wide which is already giving me ideas about a possible 3way setup...lol










The amps are mounted underneath both front seats with plenty of room for me to go back to my normal seating position and the rear passengers aren't going to have their feet on top of them either. 

















The processor is sitting behind the rear seats. I still have to take off the rear panel and add some more deadening before I install the subs. Should be done soon!
















Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

So I received the box and the ribs from the subwoofers baskets are a little too large. So I got out the dremmel with the small sanding attachment and went to town on the box. In the end the subs fit perfectly. 


















Added some polyfill to the box. I wasn't too scientific on it but I tried to add it evenly on each side even though the subs share the airspace. 


















Added the box to the truck and it fits nicely. Fired it up quickly but didn't really have any time to tune it before heading off to work. So far I'm really happy with how they sound. I wanted to add some ensolite to the rear wall behind the seats but I have no rattles at all so I might not go through the trouble. 

The subs seem to drop off around 30-35hz so I'll experiment with the eq, and also removing and adding more polyfill. 











































Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

And it didn't take long but I think I'm going to add a 3" mid in the dash and put the tweeters in the sail panels. Any recommendations on 3" mids? I was thinking about the scanspeak 10f's.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks great man, downfiring in trucks always seems to work better than up in to the rear seat in my opinion. I will probably do a single 10" behind the console in between the jump seats if i can fit it.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Looks great man, downfiring in trucks always seems to work better than up in to the rear seat in my opinion. I will probably do a single 10" behind the console in between the jump seats if i can fit it.


Thanks man. Subthump actually makes a box for a single 10" that fits in the center that I was thinking about trying out. The only issues I had with it was that the sub is really close up to the center console and that it would take away the ability to sit 5 people (which I'll probably never have in there).


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

beerdrnkr said:


> Thanks man. Subthump actually makes a box for a single 10" that fits in the center that I was thinking about trying out. The only issues I had with it was that the sub is really close up to the center console and that it would take away the ability to sit 5 people (which I'll probably never have in there).


I didn't take measurements but eyeballed it and i think i can do my amp under the driver seat. I may try something like a Sundown SDv3 8" or Audiomobile Evo 8" if i can't fit a 10". Might be able to do 2 small 8's i'll have to see how much airspace and width there is to work with. Height and length front to back shouldn't be issues though. I'm going to do the Morel Tempo Ultra 6x9" component set so i should have plenty of midbass up front. Just need the sub to be able to feel it.

What can you tell me about the processor also?

http://subthump.com/product_info.php?cPath=10_49&products_id=111

this may work in the new one, looks very close.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

JoeHemi57 said:


> I didn't take measurements but eyeballed it and i think i can do my amp under the driver seat. I may try something like a Sundown SDv3 8" or Audiomobile Evo 8" if i can't fit a 10". Might be able to do 2 small 8's i'll have to see how much airspace and width there is to work with. Height and length front to back shouldn't be issues though. I'm going to do the Morel Tempo Ultra 6x9" component set so i should have plenty of midbass up front. Just need the sub to be able to feel it.
> 
> What can you tell me about the processor also?
> 
> ...


The new processor is excellent, just like the DEQ-8 I previously had was. My only gripe with it, is that there's no graphic eq just parametric on both inputs and outputs which I'm still trying to play with and learn a little more about. Switching presets on the controller is fast and easy, I really have no complaints at all with it so far. For the price, I don't think anything else can touch it and it arrived in about 4 days. 

I would really like to go ported but I just don't have the space unless I go with 6 1/2's which is an option later down the road. The 10's sound great, I think I'm just missing a little under the 30hz mark. 

With very limited time tuning, the setup sounds great so far. HOWEVER, I'd really like to try out the system after adding 3" mids on the dash. lol


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Got my Colorado all cleaned up. And here's some shots of the smoked rear lights. LED's in the interior and license plate lights have also been replaced. 


































Another shot of the processors preset box and I installed a remote bass knob.









Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Got some more work on the truck done over the last two days. Only thing I still need to do is add some fast rings to the 3" mids in the dash (forgot to add them). 

So I ordered a new pair of unity 3" mids for the dash location.


























Pretty beefy little speakers. I haven't heard or read much about them so I didn't really know what to expect. 

With just a little trimming with a box cutter, I was able to fit the speakers in there. I stuffed the pockets with some polyfill I had left over but totally forgot to put the fast rings around the speakers. I'll do that some other time. Here's the speakers mounted.


































Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

So then I had to figure out where to put my tweeters and decided on the sail panels. 


























The nice thing about these is that I can still play with the aiming on the tweeters. 


















And here they are with both installed and the mids.




































With a simple tune on it today, I'm 100% happy with the setup. The midbass is excellent, the mids are great, the highs I had to turn down a bit because they were a bit bright and I still have to play with the aiming, the bass sounds great as well. The bass doesn't have a ton of extension at the very low end around 25hz (I haven't tried boosting the low end yet), but overall the bass is super tight and clean. I have 0 rattle with sub bass and just the slightest bit in the doors with the midbass which I'm playing down to 55hz at the moment. Really excited to see what this will do once I get some more tuning time with it.


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

Was thinking of trying the exact same setup in my 14 Silverado. Three inch mids in dash also. And I like the idea of the tweets in the sails because the a pillars are kinda screwed because of the handle on the passenger side. How do they image with this configuration? Is the stage wide?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Mlarson67 said:


> Was thinking of trying the exact same setup in my 14 Silverado. Three inch mids in dash also. And I like the idea of the tweets in the sails because the a pillars are kinda screwed because of the handle on the passenger side. How do they image with this configuration? Is the stage wide?


Yeah, the soundstage has stayed very wide. However, with them facing towards me, it has also moved the highs forward towards me so I'll play with having the fire directly across at each other when I have some time.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Decided to put the fast rings around the speakers and cleaned up the wires under the seat real quick before work. 

















The sound does seem to be a little more directional now, so I'll have to play with the time alignment a bit later on. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I got a little motivation today. I decided to remove the tweeters and throw them in the a-pillars instead. I had great width in the soundstage but the depth was lacking and it felt a little too bright and in your face. 
I threw the tweeters in the a-pillars but left the wiring in the doors for the sail panels just in case I want to change it again later. I'll have to purchase new sail panels soon, they run about $60 each. 




























I also decided to add some more deadening to the inside of the door panels.










































And finally I decided to clean up the dash. Trimmed it out nicer with the dremmel so now the mids sit nice and flush and I also put a little more sound deadening around the dash speaker grilles. 


























































Gave it a quick tune and it's really sounding good now. Width is still good, height is great, midbass is halfway up the windshield, sub bass I still have to play with some, I think the subs are too close to my seats so you still feel the tactile response from the subs which gives away location cues. I don't know what I can do to fix this, any thoughts? 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Small update. I wasn't really happy with the hybrid imagine tweeters so I bought a pair of the tang band ceramic dome tweeters.

Hot glued them in the pillars and I'm much happier with them. I'm still in the process of tuning but they're much smoother than the hybrids. 










































Also got a few new amps that I'll install within the next few weeks. The plan is to run each 5ch amp bridged to the tweeters and mids for 200wrms each, run the midbass at I believe it's 300wrms each (might be more, I don't remember the exact ratings for the sub channels), and then purchase the alpine M12 sub amp for 1200wrms to the subs.

















And finally, I'm also thinking about running a spare 8" or 10" sub in the passenger footwell. 
If I go this route than I would have 100wrms to the mids and tweeters on one amp, 500wrms to the sub in the footwell, bridged midbass on the second amp, and subs off the sub amp. I would use channel 7 for the footwell sub on the processor and channel 8 in mono for the rear subs. 

The footwell sub would be strictly for sq considering the rear subs are causing too many localization issues. Any thoughts? 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweet I love my pdxv9 I wanna get another one ! You still like the 3s?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

optimaprime said:


> Sweet I love my pdxv9 I wanna get another one ! You still like the 3s?


Yeah, the Unity 3's have been great but of course I'm always getting that itch to try something new. Hybrid Legatia 3's might have to be the next purchase. I also really liked the Dayton Ref rs100P's.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice install!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Well I spent about 14hours over the last two days adding deadener and installing the new amps, etc. 

I have an alpine 5ch under each. Left amp is running the left tweet and midrange bridged and the left midbass on the subwoofer channel. Same thing on the right side. I still have the arc xdi1100.1 running the subs. Eventually that'll also be an alpine pdx amp. Everything sounds really good, but I haven't had a chance to tune it. The deadening in the rear really helped with the bass response and helped a little with the resonances. 

I was also able to scoot the alpines a little further under the seats after cleaning up the wiring a bit. 


















































































Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

And a few other toys came in too  


















Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

beerdrnkr said:


> And a few other toys came in too
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice, your in San Diego.. So bullet button mag release and a 10 round?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

jnchantler said:


> Very nice, your in San Diego.. So bullet button mag release and a 10 round?


Unfortunately yes. Lol. I can legally get 30rd mags though. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

beerdrnkr said:


> Unfortunately yes. Lol. I can legally get 30rd mags though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk




How does that work? I have a friend who's an arms dealer (wow, that's sounds bad), last time I went to the range with his he brought two silenced ARs with 30rd mags and modded to the hilt with useless crap. Somehow he's able to get and have (legally) all kinds of interesting stuff.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Law enforcement. In California you're not allowed to have silenced weapons or a lot of the other cool stuff like shortened barrels etc. In other states you can get form 1's and form 4's for certain add ons. I'm sure dealers can get their hands on certain things most of us can't though. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

beerdrnkr said:


> Law enforcement. In California you're not allowed to have silenced weapons or a lot of the other cool stuff like shortened barrels etc. In other states you can get form 1's and form 4's for certain add ons. I'm sure dealers can get their hands on certain things most of us can't though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


I knew I should have picked a different career.

Is that a second lower in the bag?


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

You're gonna motivate me to actually finish my install.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

jnchantler said:


> I knew I should have picked a different career.
> 
> Is that a second lower in the bag?


It's actually an M&P shield 9mm. For conceal carry.


yeldak99 said:


> You're gonna motivate me to actually finish my install.


I know how it is, I decided to take advantage of my 3 day weekend to install everything. It's always a pain but the end result is well worth all the time and effort!

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Just a very small update. Moved the box for the mini dsp back a little to keep it more out of sight, it's still easy to get to. 

I think I'll order a dash mat today as well to help a bit with reflections. Anyone have any recommendations on a good company? 

System is sounding awesome with pretty minimal tuning. Next day off I'll really dial it in. No noise floor issues, tons of headroom, and very minimal rattles from the subs and midbass. Really happy with the system right now.










Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have the mini also. What are your thoughts on the remote?


----------



## mcnaugcl (Apr 23, 2013)

beerdrnkr said:


> I think I'll order a dash mat today as well to help a bit with reflections. Anyone have any recommendations on a good company?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


I really like the one I got for my wrx. I have 3 family members using the same one, and they all like it. I'll post the link when I get home.


----------



## mcnaugcl (Apr 23, 2013)

beerdrnkr said:


> I think I'll order a dash mat today as well to help a bit with reflections. Anyone have any recommendations on a good company?


Here's the one I got, and the place I got it from:
Dash-Topper Sedona Suede Dashboard Cover - FREE SHIPPING

The only thing I would suggest is ditch the velcro that comes with it. It wasn't nearly enough for the WRX dash, and didn't hold up well in the heat. The automotive velcro from velcro brand holds up and sticks much better.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the help. I'll definitely go that route. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

So I'm blaming mcnaugcl for this last setup! I received my oem door sail panels to replace the ones that had holes in them, some extra clips to replace the ones that I broke originally for the door panels, and I also received the dash mat that mcnaugcl recommended above. 

So the original plan was just to replace the clips, sail panels, and add the dash mat....well you know how that goes. I got another bright idea. I had some small format dayton tweets that I bought a long time ago and was hoping that I would be able to add them next to my dash mids somehow someday. Today was that day. I figured with a dash mat I would be able to hide them without having to do anything too crazy with fabrication. The dash mat it very breathable so I decided to do this:


































I didn't want the mids sound too drowned out so I cut the grilles to let them breathe a bit.



















































Spent a couple of hours tuning it and it sounds awesome! 

I'll be buying some new a-pillars to replace the ones I currently have. It'll look completely stock now. 

Adding the new clips to the doors helped with some vibration issues I was having and while I had the door panels off I checked to see how much excursion I was getting out of the 6x9s and they weren't even breaking a sweat. I originally set the amps pretty conservatively at almost a quarter on the gain, once i realized I had plenty headroom for the mids tweets and midbass, I cranked everything up to about a third of the way. I have all the headroom I need now. No noise issues, no rattles anywhere once I turned 120hz down a bit on the 6x9s. Very happy with this setup. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Decided to install the new a-pillars tonight. Everything looks stock once again.




















Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Finally installed some non audio upgrades. 

I just installed some diode dynamics LED cabin, license plate, reverse, and fog lights. Also installed some stark high beam LED's and Akoli low beam LED's. I had to cut out the plastic cups along the back with a dremmel due to the lights being to long, but I was able to tuck everything in the cups afterwards. I'll take a few more pics tonight to see how they look. 






































































Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's some night pics of the new LED's. Wish I would've gone with the brighter version of the fog lights but overall it's much better.

























Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Triumvus (Mar 13, 2015)

led's look nice man. 

I just traded my truck in but here's a pic of the setup I had.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice setup!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Triumvus said:


> led's look nice man.
> 
> I just traded my truck in but here's a pic of the setup I had.


Decent looking setup you had. Was it an extended cab? I would've definitely added more bass or went ported if I had that much room in my truck.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Back from the dead. I purchased some Morel Hybrid 402 pointsource speakers. They were a bit bigger than the Hybrid's I had in there, so I kind of said screw it and just started cutting away. One thing lead to another and next thing I know, I'm fiberglassing for the first time. 

I didn't have to make it look all that great because the dash mat was going to hide everything. The oem piece I fiberglassed was only $90 so it was worth experimenting with. I tried to get as much of an angle as possible with the mids. 


















































































Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Also changed around my amps and went with less power. Got rid of the arc xdi1100.1. I have one alpine pdx-v9 under the driver side going to the driver side tweeter to ch. 1, mid to ch. 2, ch. 3 and 4 bridge to the midbass, and ch. 5 to the driver side sub. 

The other alpine pdx-v9 is under the passenger side with the channels assigned the same way to the right side. I cleaned up the wiring so both of the amps were able to be tucked in further under the seats. The processor is still mounted to the rear wall. 

Using the tracerite website I was able to get a really good basis on the t/a. I bought a dayton mic and downloaded rew, so the fun shall begin soon. 


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Checking in for any updates. Do you still have the same subs under the rear seat? I reread the entire thread and wanted to ask you about the frequency rolloff of the factory head unit. Did you ever getting it sounding good down to 25hz or so?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

truckguy said:


> Checking in for any updates. Do you still have the same subs under the rear seat? I reread the entire thread and wanted to ask you about the frequency rolloff of the factory head unit. Did you ever getting it sounding good down to 25hz or so?


Yeah, plenty of new updates. When I get a chance I'll add to the thread. Still have to do some tuning on REW.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

